# Turkey is too big, how about cutting it in half ?



## bang4dabuck (Nov 27, 2009)

Got it at work. I know 10 - 12 pounds. This one is almost 19. What do you think, just roast in oven and do a smaller one some other time ? Cutting in half problems : 1) Prone to dry out because of the skin being torn 2) No cavity to stick wet things in.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 27, 2009)

The skin is already torn when it was gutted and beheaded and if you look carefully, skin has processing holes in the breast and back. You are not going to hurt it by halving. I would brine it as with any other poultry for maximum juiciness and flavor and cook however you desire.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2009)

You can cut it in half or spatchcock it (remove the backbone lay it out and press down on the keel bone [breast bone] so it lays flat). I spatchcocked at 22# bird for our Thanksgiving Day Smoked Turkey Feast.







.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 27, 2009)

What there said ^^^^^ I have spatchcocked only chicken and their just a small turkey. So do as they say and yes they are that good too.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd say spatchcock an brine.  It'll work out fine.  Now as fer the veggies, ya can always put em in a pan a broth under the bird.


----------



## bang4dabuck (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm convinced. Dutch's stuff looks like the ****.


----------



## ldrus (Nov 28, 2009)

i just spatchcocked a 20lb bird for turkey day was told it was the juiciest bird they every had pulled it from pit after 5 hrs internal temp in breast was 165deg hope this helps ya


----------



## got14u (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sure it's to late but I would definitely brine it then either spatchcock it like said or if you can with your smoker crank it up to 350 or what ever you would cook it at in your oven. Hopefully everything turned out great !


----------



## bang4dabuck (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to roast in the oven in a pan sitting over some celery, carrots and onions with a pool of white wine. I feel like a traitor but I didn't get it in brine until 6AM today, it is too big for my Royal Oak and the sun got in my eyes. Spatchcocking  not too bad but brining ... Hope it doesn't come out too salty. I love anchovies and olives but hate over salted meat. My turkey said 8 - 10% salt solution already in there. A lot of places said by spatchcocking there is no need for brining. Also ala Jaques Pepin, I will make cuts at joints (thighs, wings and drum) so things will come together at similar times.


----------

